# Griots DA Polisher vs. PC 7424?



## sideslip (May 17, 2006)

Anyone have experience with the newer Griots polisher: http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?L1=L1_1000&L2=L2_1004&SKU=10925

The guy I talked to claimed it was better than the PC because of the better ergonomics, integrated cooling fan, and higher speeds.

Thoughts?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like it better.


----------



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

Have not used the Griots polisher but my PC 7336 SP is the most idiot proof machine I have ever used. Plus working on a black car I was a but sceptical at first but with the wolfgang pads and pinacle advanced swirl remover and then AIO & SG I swear by this machine

:thumbup:


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

I have never used the griots and not surprised that they make a quality one. Their price isn't as high as I thought, not bad actually. I have a PC 7424 and once you get used to one and get results I would argue that a change isn't necessary or better. 

How is the griots model better ergonomically? It must be in the hands and grips?:dunno: 

This is a consideration if valid.

Remember just use your rolling seat and your back will thank you)


----------



## Superior Shine (Apr 12, 2005)

I am a pro auto detailer and I recently tested the Griots garage polisher against the Porter cable polisher.










I used Meguiars products and Meguiars pads with both machines. I didn't use it with Griots pads or products.

The Griots machine it well made and doesn't vibrate nearly as mush as the PC.

I used both machines side by side on a number of cars and we couldn't seem to remove paint defects with the Griot machine. We tried using ALLOT of pressure, multiple passes, etc...

It is a nice tool to apply wax to a pristine finish.

As for me I will stick to my PC.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

What do you mean when you say AIO? I know that SP is sealant


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Klasse All-In-One


----------

